#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  О различиях между Тхеравадой и Махаяной, на примере Мьянманского буддийского образования

## Велеслав

_Хочу представить тут текст (статья из книги) беглого перевода бханте Кхеминды https://web.facebook.com/theravadavrn, на мою скорую руку, из учебника Мьянманского (Бирманского) международного буддийского миссионерского университета.

Перевод был осуществлён с конкретной целью, привести некоторым конкретным людям, наглядный пример того, что серьёзные различия между Тхеравадой и Махаяной - признаются и акцентируются не только в некоторых кругах, в России и других странах. Но и в традиционных буддийских, в том числе и на примере религиозного буддийского университетского образования в Мьянме._ 

Из учебного материала о истории и различиях во взглядах, школ Тхеравады и Махаяны:

*Историческая основа и различные доктрины 9 сект (никай) сангхи в Мьянме.*

*Введение.*
Секта дословно означает группу людей, объединённых верованиями или мнениями отличающимися от тез кто которые более общеприняты. Согласно словарю Чамберса, секта это группа последователей, школа мнения, в особенности в религии или философии. Подраздел одной из основных религиозных разделов человечества.
Со времён Второго Буддийского Собора, было выявлено что раскол и разделение школ и сект произошли в буддийском ордене.
Первый раскол возник в ордене в следствии различий не только в практике монашеских правил Винаи-Питаки. Первый раскол произошел в ордене не только из-за различий в практике монашеских правил Винаи-Питаки (корзины монашеских дисциплинарных правил), но так же и в Суттанте (корзине изречений) и Абхидхамме (корзине психо-этической философии). По сей день, секта Махаяны и секта Тхеравады, различаются в какой то степени от способа ношения монашеской одежды, до признания буддийских писаний.
Сегодня в истории буддизма в Мьянме, хотя были различные секты, должно быть сказано, что разделение в сангхе (буддийском ордене) фактически не произошло. Фактически разделения на секты, что произошло в стране, отличается по имени выдающихся Саядо (старшие монахи в Мьянме). Однако, не в следствии различных мнений о учении Будды.
Все секты следуют палийским текстам Тхеравадинской Типитаки. И так же практикуют согласно этим учениям, подтвержденными Шестью Буддийскими Соборами.
Не иной точки зрения или разногласия связанных с учением Будды внутри сект.

*Первый раскол в ордене.*
Столетия после Первого Буддийского Собора вадджийские монахи, проповедовали и практиковали 10 видов неподобающих практик — не разрешенных Винаей (монашескими правилами), противоречащих Дхамме установленной Буддой.
Те монахи, изменили некоторые оригинальные монашеские правила. Они внесли правки и изменили оригинальное учение, с целью совмещения с каким либо обстоятельством или ситуацией. Такие как регион, раса, климат, личность, время, и т.д.

Ортодоксальные участники сангхи, принявшие оригинальное учение Будды, попытались сохранить оригинальное учение. То есть не допустить добавления чего либо к оригиналу или исключения чего либо из этого.
Ортодоксальные члены утвердили/одобрили оригинальное учение совместной декламацией. Вместе там было 700 арахантов/архатов, созванных и декламирующих вместе с целью подтверждения оригинального учения единогласно.

Это собрание или встреча сангхи, была известна как Второй Буддийский Собор. На том соборе, вадджийские монахи, числом в 10.000 были побеждены и изгнаны из Весали/Вайшали королём Каласокой. Вадджийцы отказались следовать решению ортодоксии. В результате произошел раскол. Монахи, не сумевшие подписаться под ортодоксальными взглядами созвали другой соперничающий/конкурентный собор, в котором участвовали 10.000 протестующих монахов. Это было большое собрание монахов, известных так же как Махасангхики. В отличие от ортодоксальных старейшин тхеравадинов (монахи которые следовали за старшими, а именно тхера).
Таким образом возник первый раскол в сангхе, который являлся истоком происхождения двух школ: школа Тхеравады и школа Махасангхики.
Махасангхики были наиболее ранними предшественниками буддизма Махаяны.
Они канонизировали огромное число сутт (лекций, дискурсов, изречений, наставлений) и отвергнули или выбросили некоторое из палийского канона, подтверждённое Первым Великим Собором. Они даже включили текст, которых был отвергнут тхеравадинскими соборами.
Например тхеравада рассматривает ниббану как угасание страдания, и угасание 5 агрегатов/грузов (кхандх). В взглядах тхеравады, нет никакого бытия или личности, за исключением ума и материи, которые беспрерывно изменяются.
Махаяна рассматривает Ниббану как вечную абсолютную реальность, блаженную и безмятежную, хотя и невыразимую/несказанную.
Будда, бодхисатвы и архаты, все находятся в Ниббане, хотя Танха (жажда) и Самсара (цикл рождения и смерти) является их частью.
И так они принимают что существа, будь то Будда или архат, существуют в Ниббане вечно.
И так, через различные мнения или верования, произошел раскол. Позже Тхеравада разделилась на 11 школ; и Махасангхика разделась на 5 школ. Затем возникли 18 школ, через добавления к двум основным школам. В наше время, 16 школ, за исключение двух основных школ, едва ли могут быть найдены.


*Буддизм Тхеравады приходит в Паган, древнее Мьянманское царство.*

Согласно Сасанавамсе (трактату показывающее преемственность буддийского учения), учение Будды было представлено в Мьянме, в течении жизни Будды.
Мьянманская устная традиция, говорит о четырёх посещениях Буддой этого региона.
Сасанавамса упоминает прибытие волос Будды в Уккалу (Янгон), вскоре после просветления Будды. Пагода Шведагон стоит в качестве монумента, в честь этого события.
И так, люди в Мьянме верят, что буддизм, начал процветать в Мьянме, по крайней мере в Нижней Мьянме со времён Будды.

В 232 году до Н.Э., с целью очищения ордена, в течении правления императора Ашоки, был проведён Третий Буддийский Собор, для подтверждения ортодоксального учения и опровержения ереси.
После Третьего собора, девять буддийских миссионерских групп, были отправлены в 9 различных регионов. Миссия пяти архатов в Суваннабхуми/Суварнабхуми, Нижнею Мьянму, возглавлялась достопочтенным Сона Тхерой и достопочтенным Утара Тхерой.
В следствии этого события, буддизм Тхеравады процветал в Мьянме в большей степени.
С 5 века, до завоевания Нижней Мьянмы (11 век) Паганом. Имеются письменные источники о процветании буддизма в царствах Монов и Пью.

Когда Аноратха был царём 1044 году Н.Э., он имел намерение очистить буддизм, распространённый в Пагане. Религия преобладавшая в Верхней Мьянмы, до и в течении до раннего правления царя Аноратхи, была упадочной формой буддизма. Монахи и священники были поддельными подвижниками, угнетавшими людей. В 1053 году Н.Э. Шин Арахам (Дхаммадаси Махатхера) из Татона прибыл в Паган с благородным намерением — введение чистой формы буддизма. Шин Арахам изложил учение о внимательности (Аппамада) королю, наставляя его том же учении, что было дано Нигродхой императору Ашоки.
Шин Арахам затем сказал монарху, что Будда ушел в Паринибанну, но его учение, Дхамма, сохранено в Типитаке, и в двухчастной сангхе - состоящей из тех кто обладает абсолютным знанием и тех кто обладает условным знанием.

P.S. Перевод всей книги на данный момент - невозможен и не планируется.
Оригинал поста и фото из учебника.

----------

Lion Miller (11.12.2016), Доня (09.07.2017), Дубинин (11.12.2016), Йен (11.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (13.12.2016), Пема Ванчук (12.12.2016), Сергей Ч (12.12.2016), Яреб (11.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> _Хочу представить тут текст (статья из книги) беглого перевода бханте Кхеминды https://web.facebook.com/theravadavrn, на мою скорую руку, из учебника Мьянманского (Бирманского) международного буддийского миссионерского университета.
> 
> Перевод был осуществлён с конкретной целью, привести некоторым конкретным людям, наглядный пример того, что серьёзные различия между Тхеравадой и Махаяной - признаются и акцентируются не только в некоторых кругах, в России и других странах. Но и в традиционных буддийских, в том числе и на примере религиозного буддийского университетского образования в Мьянме._


Поскольку под одним из "некоторых конкретных людей" подразумевали меня, я хочу поблагодарить Вас, Велеслав и бханте Кхеминду. 
Дело в том, что в первых абзацах книги говорится:
1. О сектах как подразделениях в рамках ОДНОЙ религии или философии
2. Далее говорится о "секте Махаяны" и "секте Тхеравады".
3. Таким образом понятно, что с точки зрения традиционной бирманской Тхеравады, Махаяна- это направление в одной религии, Буддизме, наряду с направлением Тхеравада. Бирманская Тхеравада считает Махаяну пусть более поздней, но частью буддизма, а не другой религией, как это делает Тхеравада.ру.  Точно также православные и католики считают друг друга христианами и, при этом, считают свою версию христианства более правильной. 

Если Вы помните, Велеслав, то второй пункт моих тезисов о разнице между традиционной Тхеравадой и российской Тхеравадой состоял  в следующем:




> 2.Т. признает Махаяну направлением буддизма наряду с Тхеравдой, а РТ не хочет зваться с Махаяной одним буддизмом и в лице некоторых представителей кличет Махаяну Маравадой,


Благодаря Вам и бханте Кхеминде теперь у меня есть неопровержимые доказательства в защиту этого тезиса о коренном отличии традиционной (бирманской,  в данном случае) Тхеравады от российской.  

Что же касается позиции Тхеравады. ру, то она предельно ясна в теме, которую на форуме организации открыл ее руководитель:



> Собственно говоря вопрос в заголовке темы.
> 
> Мне вот непонятно это стремление во что бы то ни стало, любыми методами, какой угодно ценой запихать тхераваду в прокрустово ложе махаянских трёх колесниц. Этот инклюзивизм естественно что пораждает защитную реакцию на подобные действия со стороны тхеравадинов.
> 
> Почему бы просто не признать друг друга разными религиями, как например разными религиями признают себя иудеи, христиане, мусульмане (у которых общего порой больше, чему тхеравадинов с ваджраянцами) и не жить далее спокойно и по добрососедски?
> 
> Ведь мы например не ведём полемик с мусульманами и даже индуистами. С христианами, правда, бывают, но и то потому, что в России живём. И даже если эти полемики возникают, они идут совсем по-другому. Не столь напряжённо и эмоционально.
> 
> Выслушать хотел бы прежде всего мнения присутствующих махаянцев. Например Глеба Шутова
> ...


Повторю еще раз, специально для моих уважаемых оппонентов: *Топпер не считает Махаяну и Тхераваду частями одной религии, а бирманская традиционная Тхеравада говорит о двух сектах Буддизма: Тхераваде и Махаяне, тем самым признавая Махаяну частью Буддизма наряду с Тхеравадой.* . И это подтверждает различие между традиционной Тхеравадой и Тхеравадой. ру.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Повторю еще раз, специально для моих уважаемых оппонентов: *Топпер не считает Махаяну и Тхераваду частями одной религии, а бирманская традиционная Тхеравада говорит о двух сектах Буддизма: Тхераваде и Махаяне, тем самым признавая Махаяну частью Буддизма наряду с Тхеравадой.* . И это подтверждает различие между традиционной Тхеравадой и Тхеравадой. ру.


 :Big Grin:  Опять вы всё перепутали, уважаемый оппонент. Бирманские исследователи говорят об истории Сангхи, о древних расколах. Тогда это были секты внутри одной традиции, сторонники ортодоксальных подходов и сторонники модернизаций. Бханте Топпер говорит о нынешних Махаяне и Тхераваде. За прошедшие века модернизаторы намодернизировали столько, что просто приходится ставить вопрос "а что у нас собственно общего". 

Если бы нынешние живые последователи Махаяны следовали учению древней Махасангхики, той что сразу после раскола, ясно что разговор был бы другой.  :Cool:

----------

Велеслав (14.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Опять вы всё перепутали, уважаемый оппонент. Бирманские исследователи говорят об истории Сангхи, о древних расколах. Тогда это были секты внутри одной традиции, сторонники ортодоксальных подходов и сторонники модернизаций. Бханте Топпер говорит о нынешних Махаяне и Тхераваде. За прошедшие века модернизаторы намодернизировали столько, что просто приходится ставить вопрос "а что у нас собственно общего". 
> 
> Если бы нынешние живые последователи Махаяны следовали учению древней Махасангхики, той что сразу после раскола, ясно что разговор был бы другой.


Британские или бирманские исследователи тут не причем (мне, кстати, не верится, чтобы у нэйтива в одном предложении было пять предлогов of, злоупотребление этими предлогами характерно для пиджин инглиша, чьи носители не знают или плохо знают о существовании притяжательного падежа и 's). Английским по белому в книге  сказано о секте как подразделе в рамках философии или религии. А потом идет речь о секте Тхеравады и секте Махаяны. 

И в книге сказано о том, что до сегодняшнего дня между сектой Тхеравада и сектой Махаяна есть различия. Раз упоминается слова "секта" и "until the present day" отсюда ясно, что автор считает современную Махаяну и Тхераваду разными сектами=подразделениями одной религии, а не разными религиями. Вы же копирайтингом занимались, Ярослав, понимать должны значение слов!

Знаете что, Ярослав, а чтобы нам не ломать копий в интернет-дискуссиях, можно ведь  направить письма в официальные руководящие органы Сангхи Камбоджи, Лаоса, Мьянмы, Таиланда и Шри-Ланки. И тогда можно будет точно знать, насколько мнение Топпера по поводу Махаяны совпадает  с позицией буддийского руководства традиционных тхеравадинских стран. А страничка из методички- мелковато как-то. Нельзя же по учебной брошюре духовной семинарии делать вывод о позиции РПЦ.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> можно ведь  направить письма в официальные руководящие органы Сангхи Камбоджи, Лаоса, Мьянмы, Таиланда и Шри-Ланки. И тогда можно будет точно знать, насколько мнение Топпера по поводу Махаяны совпадает  с позицией буддийского руководства традиционных тхеравадинских стран.


 :Big Grin:  Боюсь тут случай тяжелый. Вы смешиваете разные системы мышления, ничего из этого не выйдет. Нельзя научный процесс рассмотрения вопроса смешивать с религиозным, а потом ещё и общественно-политическим, с бюрократическим, и ожидать что в итоге получится что-то адекватное.

Смотрите как всё просто.

1. Есть проблема буддологии. Един буддизм или не един, а может есть разные религии, и пора это признать. Этот вопрос рассматривается в рамках научного подхода. Тут есть *свобода*, вы можете встать на одну или на другую точку зрения. Хуже не будет ни в одном случае. Но придерживайтесь правил научного рассмотрения, и тогда всё ок. 

2. Есть религиозный спор. Две очень разные традиции считают своим основателем одного древнего мудреца. Разумеется, этот спор неразрешим на уровне доктрины. Но опять же есть свобода, вы можете (уже как представитель своей традиции) выступать за сближение с тхеравадинами или за отдаление, за диалог или за размежевание. И это тоже *свобода*, выбирайте что вам больше нравится, к чему анатта лежит. Наука тут не поможет никак. 

3. И есть ещё политико-идеологический уровень. Левые либералы, такое течение в политике и идеологии, господствующее в последнее время, они за то, чтобы все между собой объединялись, мирились и чтобы кругом дружба-жвачка, не обращали внимания на отличия, а говорили только о том, что общее. Есть правый консерватизм, он за более серьезное отношение к наследию. "Если наши прадеды не принимали взгляды их прадедов, значит и мы давайте не будем спешить бросаться друг другу в объятья", прадеды не глупее нас были. Вы опять же свободны как свободный гражданин, выбрать себе идейное течение, продвигать в общественной жизни какие-то инициативы. Это третья *свобода*. 

И всё это для вас, всё для вас.

Вместо того чтобы *воспользоваться преимуществами всех этих свобод*, вы хотите перемешать разные планы мысли. На каждом плане свои законы и правила. Ничего не получится в итоге кроме хаоса. И вот вы запутались, хотите писать в Сангху...хм.. Камбоджи, чтобы вам помогли решить вашу проблему, которую вы же сами и создали.  :Smilie:

----------

Велеслав (14.12.2016), Дубинин (13.12.2016), Сергей Ч (13.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Боюсь тут случай тяжелый. Вы смешиваете разные системы мышления, ничего из этого не выйдет. Нельзя научный процесс рассмотрения вопроса смешивать с религиозным, а потом ещё и общественно-политическим, с бюрократическим, и ожидать что в итоге получится что-то адекватное.


Да, у Вас случай явно тяжелый. 

Во-первых, я пока не собирался вступать в эпистолярную связь с сангхами стран ЮА и ЮВА, для этого мне жалко времени и сил. Это Вы уже за меня что-то придумали. Хотел бы написать туда письма- уже написал бы, не заявляя об этом публично.  Но, такой вариант решения спорных вопросов, имхо, был бы оптимальным- он позволил бы, с одной стороны развеять романтизированные представления о "настоящей Тхераваде" в среде махаянистов и, с другой стороны, позволил бы отделить то, что считают отдельные личности от того, что считают официальные тхеравадинские религиозные структуры (Да, у официальных буддийских структур может и должна быть официальная позиция в т.ч. и по вероучительным вопросам). Действительно, у человека,которому довелось пообщаться с представителями Тхеравада.ру может сложиться определенное и зачастую превратное мнение обо всей традиции Тхеравада. 

Во-вторых, не надо мне тут "втирать" про левых либералов и политику. Я получал профильное образование  по специальности "политанализ и политтехнологии", проходил курсы по политическому анализу,являюсь политическим аналитиком, мне не хочется читать про политику и на буддийском форуме.

В-третьих, Вы правильно заявили насчет свободы. Но есть и подмена понятий, когда мнение одного человека выдают за мнение всей Тхеравады. Если Ваша организацию будет говорить, что Тхеравада.ру считает так-то или считает этак- то это право Вашей организации. Но вот зачем выдавать мнение одной организации или даже ее руководителя за мнение всей Тхеравады, говоря от имени всех тхеравадинов? Если будет строго соблюдаться такое правило, то у меня вопросов к Вашей организации не будет: есть ведь свобода слова.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вместо того чтобы *воспользоваться преимуществами всех этих свобод*, вы хотите перемешать разные планы мысли. На каждом плане свои законы и правила. Ничего не получится в итоге кроме хаоса. И вот вы запутались, хотите писать в Сангху...хм.. Камбоджи, чтобы вам помогли решить вашу проблему, которую вы же сами и создали.


Так место провоцирует на недоумения, особенно название: "ассоциация буддизм в интернете", вот мозг и хочет сэкономить, упростить задачу- вместо: "помнить точки зрения "всех", экономно думать: "все- "одно"- но немного разные))

----------

Сергей Ч (13.12.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так место провоцирует на недоумения, особенно название: "ассоциация буддизм в интернете", вот мозг и хочет сэкономить, упростить задачу- вместо: "помнить точки зрения "всех", экономно думать: "все- "одно"- но немного разные))


Кмк., все эти недоумения, лишь следствие чисто сформировавшегося в западной культуре подхода - либо то, либо то. Вместо более буддийских - и то, и то. Или - и нето, и нето.
(п.с. ну и в некоторой мере, вынужденный ход в личном деле сектостроительства и собственнозначимостипроизводства, что снова же основывается на идеалах избранности, жёсткости  и самомнения. 
А как умело(или скорее неумело)) тема "Историческая основа и различные доктрины 9 сект (никай) сангхи в Мьянме" которая в книге, переподброшена, как "О различиях между Тхеравадой и Махаяной". Наверное не спроста и : Перевод всей книги на данный момент - невозможен и не планируется.(с)))

----------

Пема Ванчук (13.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Кмк., все эти недоумения, лишь следствие чисто сформировавшегося в западной культуре подхода - либо то, либо то. Вместо более буддийских - и то, и то. Или - и нето, и нето.
> (п.с. ну и в некоторой мере, вынужденный ход в личном деле сектостроительства и собственнозначимостипроизводства, что снова же основывается на идеалах избранности, жёсткости  и самомнения. 
> А как умело(или скорее неумело)) тема "Историческая основа и различные доктрины 9 сект (никай) сангхи в Мьянме" которая в книге, переподброшена, как "О различиях между Тхеравадой и Махаяной". Наверное не спроста и : Перевод всей книги на данный момент - невозможен и не планируется.(с)))
> 
> (п.с. п.с. а Вы судя по всему не с буддизмом боретесь, а конкретно с эти форумом)))


В общем да, проблемы в общении возникают далеко не со всеми тхеравадинами. С Аджаном Чатри и его учениками таких проблем нет. Основной конфликтогенный фактор- любители копипасты, которые пытаются "обратить в истинно верный буддизм" как можно большее число людей. 

ЗЫ. Вот Ярослав писал, что я создаю проблему. Но ведь и он сам придумал довольно спорное деление своих же единоверцев на сетупадинов и ватипадинов или как-то так. Вот такая тяга к расколу и разграничению- проблема не меньшая, чем экуменическое желание все и вся объединить.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В общем да, проблемы в общении возникают далеко не со всеми .


Имхо: Скорее проблема во взаимопересечении разных культур.  Культур - писанной Книги и устной Традиции, культур разных акцентов и приоритетов в передаче знаний и  опыта. И это вопрос даже не в отношениях разных традиций, напр. южных, северных или дальневосточных. Эта проблема есть внутри каждой традиции или линии пришедшей на запад, на западную почву с явно выраженным приоритетом Книги.
Тогда как культурная среда возникновения и передачи буддизма изначально и на протяжении веков отдаёт приоритет - Устной передачи понимания и опыта.
С нечто подобным столкнулись в начале н.э. и в Китае. Когда в китайскую уже давно и очень книжную культуру пришёл буддизм из Индий, где на начало н.э. письменная передача знаний была довольно новым явлением и далеко не столь важным и приоритетным как тогда в Китае и сейчас у нас.
Тогда и в Китае, причём на протяжении многих веков, были подобные нашим брожения умов : )

Ну, а  том, что во времена Будды в довольно высокой для того времени культуре Индий вообще небыло письменности, и даже с её возникновением через несколько веков, она ещё долго считалась неким маргинальным явлением - думаю всем общеизвестно. 
Но вот понять, приоритет изустной передачи Учения Будды. Приоритет передающихся от наставника к ученику - понимания, постижения и возможности практического применения в жизни. Это для наших книжных культур чуть ли не нонсенс : )

Отсюда и толкование текстов МулаПитак чисто под наши понятия, нашу культуру, представления (как кому кажется правильным, как переводчиком прочиталось, а то и просто как нужно при той или иной потребности\интересу), отбрасывания Комментариев (а то и неугодных частей МулаПитак), отворачивание от живого традиционного буддизма..., отсюда же и тот водораздел непонимания между новыми буддистами как внутри одной традиции, так и между практикующими разных традиций и линий буддизма.

----------


## Дубинин

> Кмк., все эти недоумения, лишь следствие чисто сформировавшегося в западной культуре подхода - либо то, либо то. Вместо более буддийских - и то, и то. Или - и нето, и нето.
> (п.с. ну и в некоторой мере, вынужденный ход в личном деле сектостроительства и собственнозначимостипроизводства, что снова же основывается на идеалах избранности, жёсткости  и самомнения. 
> А как умело(или скорее неумело)) тема "Историческая основа и различные доктрины 9 сект (никай) сангхи в Мьянме" которая в книге, переподброшена, как "О различиях между Тхеравадой и Махаяной". Наверное не спроста и : Перевод всей книги на данный момент - невозможен и не планируется.(с)))


Эта
По факту имеем:
 У Тхеравадинов нирвана: "пресечение"- включает "сознание"- и на остальное "Будда- источник"- отмолчался". У Махаянцев нирвана (обобщая): есть сознание не имеющее причины "не быть" и есть вечное не вовлечение этого сознания в его порождения. 
Имеем: две разные "Дхармы Будды".. А дальше вообще не важно всё остальное.. "разные религии", "вообще не религии", "всё едино.." "эти говорят-то.."- это уже игра за  блага- для тушки, удобство мышления, безопасность..

----------

Доня (09.07.2017), Тао (23.01.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> (мне, кстати, не верится, чтобы у нэйтива в одном предложении было пять предлогов of, злоупотребление этими предлогами характерно для пиджин инглиша, чьи носители не знают или плохо знают о существовании притяжательного падежа и 's)


Написано же — Др. Хла Мьинт.

----------

Велеслав (14.12.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Эта
> По факту имеем:
>  .....



*Нирвана\Ниббана* во всех традициях, есть  - пресечение\прекращение\*угасание*\затухание\сдувание    *клеш\килес*.

*Пари*(другая)*Нирвана\Ниббана* во всех традициях есть - пресечение\прекращение\*угасание*\затухание\сдувание     *скандх\ккхандх*. (то бишь смерть по нашему, а точнее уход из жизни, завершение этой жизни)

----------

Доня (09.07.2017), Дубинин (13.12.2016), Сергей Ч (13.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> что считают официальные тхеравадинские религиозные структуры (Да, у официальных буддийских структур может и должна быть официальная позиция в т.ч. и по вероучительным вопросам.


То что вас так волнует, это не вероучительный вопрос. Это либо буддологический (научный) вопрос, либо политический. Внутри этих систем координат его в принципе можно рассматривать (если вам это интересно), а в религиозном плане никакого вопроса нет. Неужели не понятно? Нет разницы в этой системе координат "секта или не секта, а разные религии". Принципиально то, что учение явно другое. Есть две разные традиции. Ну и всё.  :Smilie:

----------

Велеслав (14.12.2016), Дубинин (13.12.2016)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Имхо: Скорее проблема во взаимопересечении разных культур.  Культур - писанной Книги и устной Традиции, культур разных акцентов и приоритетов в передаче знаний и  опыта. И это вопрос даже не в отношениях разных традиций, напр. южных, северных или дальневосточных. Эта проблема есть внутри каждой традиции или линии пришедшей на запад, на западную почву с явно выраженным приоритетом Книги.
> Тогда как культурная среда возникновения и передачи буддизма изначально и на протяжении веков отдаёт приоритет - Устной передачи понимания и опыта.
> С нечто подобным столкнулись в начале н.э. и в Китае. Когда в китайскую уже давно и очень книжную культуру пришёл буддизм из Индий, где на начало н.э. письменная передача знаний была довольно новым явлением и далеко не столь важным и приоритетным как тогда в Китае и сейчас у нас.
> Тогда и в Китае, причём на протяжении многих веков, были подобные нашим брожения умов : )
> 
> Ну, а  том, что во времена Будды в довольно высокой для того времени культуре Индий вообще небыло письменности, и даже с её возникновением через несколько веков, она ещё долго считалась неким маргинальным явлением - думаю всем общеизвестно. 
> Но вот понять, приоритет изустной передачи Учения Будды. Приоритет передающихся от наставника к ученику - понимания, постижения и возможности практического применения в жизни. Это для наших книжных культур чуть ли не нонсенс : )
> 
> Отсюда и толкование текстов Питак чисто под наши понятия, отбрасывания Комментариев (а то и частей МулаПитак), отворачивание от живого традиционного буддизма..., отсюда же и тот водораздел непонимания между новыми буддистами как внутри одной традиции, так и между практикующими разных традиций и линий буддизма.


Тибет забыли, с их междушкольными тёрками, а ещё раньше Индию и страны ЮВА. Сандерсон в своей статье ссылается на книгу Дебала Митры "Буддийские монументы"(Калькутта: Шуньята Самсад, 1971), 19: "Радикально настроенная религия вызвала протесты со стороны ортодоксальных монахов Цейлона и Синдх-а. Согласно тибетскому монаху Дхармасвамину (стр.64) и ламе Таранатхе, цейлонские шраваки в Ваджрасане описывали Ваджраяну, как чуждую учению Будды. Они сожгли множество книг о мантрах, разрушили серебреное изображение Херуки и пытались убедить поломников в бесполезности учения Ваджраяны." 
http://www.surajamrita.com/compAnaly...Sanderson.html

Интересная деталь о Бyддагуптанатхе, учителе Tаранатхи, который не имел проблем с другими йогинами во время посещений питх, где собирались не буддийские йогины, но был сильно расстроен, попав на Бали и Яву, где тхеравадиснкие монахи неуважительно относились к образу Хеваджры и тексты хранившиеся в пещере были в беспорядке разбросаны.

We could suggest from the biography, that Buddhaguptanatha spent a lot more time visiting pithas or pilgrimage places, which were simply meeting places for yogis, than he did going to exclusively ‘sacred’ places of worship. Most of what he appears to do in such places is to talk and chat with other yogis; so much so that he seems to have been somewhat disinterested in philosophic discussions. Indeed, the only time Buddhaguptanatha seems to have shown any sense of exclusivity and really resented mixing with other people was when he had to mix with other Buddhists! When his travels took him to Indonesia, he makes it clear that he intensely disliked the fact that there were Hinayanists, or Theravadins, there. The text says:

He went northwards and came to the land of Javadvipa, which is known in Tibetan as the ‘land of Bali.’ In that land there were many shravakas belonging to the Sendhapa order of monks. In the midst of a lake there was a small island…

In that place, the acharya, Padmavajra gave his blessings. Outside was a rocky cavern, inside of which there was a square-shaped temple. In the middle of this sat a self-created stone image of the two-armed form of Hevajra. In another cave were kept many sacred tantric volumes, five hundred thousand verse tantras… If one looked at them carefully they were not in such a state of disorder as he had heard they were said to be…

Clearly the monks held a sense of disrespect for the tantric teachings here and the Sendhapas – once sacristans at Bodhgaya itself – had long been antagonistic, even to the Mahayana. Buddhaguptanatha then, set out to put these texts in order. In Java, there was a tantric heritage that had been relegated to caves while the monastic order ruled the rest of the island. I believe that this led Buddhaguptanatha to feel some residual resentment towards the Sendhapas. He felt very uncomfortable staying with them in their monasteries and obeying the many rules by which monks were bound. As a siddha, he possibly felt more at ease with the life of the wanderer – sharing friendship and a sense of direct practical experience with yogis of any and all traditions – rather than with the more measured and controlled life of a monk.
http://www.chinabuddhismencyclopedia...a:_D_Templeman

----------

Велеслав (14.12.2016), Сергей Ч (13.12.2016)

----------


## Georgiy

> Интересно, Александр Фролов определился с традицией?


Ответ: нет.  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Написано же — Др. Хла Мьинт.


И этот Хла Мьинт "цитирует" словарь Чемберса.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Эта
> По факту имеем:
>  У Тхеравадинов нирвана: "пресечение"- включает "сознание"- и на остальное "Будда- источник"- отмолчался". У Махаянцев нирвана (обобщая): есть сознание не имеющее причины "не быть" и есть вечное не вовлечение этого сознания в его порождения. 
> Имеем: две разные "Дхармы Будды".. А дальше вообще не важно всё остальное.. "разные религии", "вообще не религии", "всё едино.." "эти говорят-то.."- это уже игра за  блага- для тушки, удобство мышления, безопасность..


Не самый последний тхеравадинский учитель Тхитилла Саядо отрицал нигилистическую трактовку Ниббаны:



> Nibbana is not annihilation, neither is it kind of nothingness, it is state free from any possibility of the re-arising of the conditioned existence, the ultimate peace and happiness.


Ниббана- это состояние покоя и счастья по д-ру Тхиттила Саядо.

----------

Ассаджи (16.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> То что вас так волнует, это не вероучительный вопрос. Это либо буддологический (научный) вопрос, либо политический. Внутри этих систем координат его в принципе можно рассматривать (если вам это интересно), а в религиозном плане никакого вопроса нет. Неужели не понятно? Нет разницы в этой системе координат "секта или не секта, а разные религии". Принципиально то, что учение явно другое. Есть две разные традиции. Ну и всё.


Когда одни провозглашают себя исключительными наследниками Будды, а других именуют  "последователями демона Мары",то это ни к науке, ни к политике отношения не имеет. Вопрос сугубо религиозный. Ученые в демонов и нирваны не верят, а политиком важно, чтобы межсектарные терки не провоцировали дестабилизацию общественно-политической ситуции.

----------


## Сергей Ч

Тхеравада и Махаяна - это секты буддизма, да. Но единым их делает только это самое слово "буддизм"..) К Учению исторического Будды Шакьямуни несравнимо ближе именно Тхеравада. А если сравнивать Тхераваду и Ваджраяну - то это уже действительно, разные религии..
Тхеравада признает Махаяну сектой буддизма. И что? Это ведь не отменяет того факта, что многие махаянские учения являются ересью для Тхеравады.)

p.s. Почему именно для махаянцев, таких как Глеб, важно признание единства традиций буддизма, даже если они не отрицают явных отличий между ними? Да потому что не хочется выпускать Тхераваду из придуманной идилии, где Махаяна - вершина буддизма, а Тхеравада - всего лишь часть Махаяны, первый шаг. 
А вот обратную точку зрения, более реалистичную, при которой нет никаких "колесниц", а есть лишь более аутентичные источники и менее, в которых даже сами махаянцы уже стали сомневаться, Глеб и Ко принять пока не могут, по причине возросшей религиозности (видимо с возрастом у некоторых такое случается..)

----------

Велеслав (14.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (14.12.2016)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не самый последний тхеравадинский учитель Тхитилла Саядо отрицал нигилистическую трактовку Ниббаны:


Именно! А такая примитивная трактовка, в нигилистическом ключе, только у махаянцев, которые превратно понимают сказанное тхеравадинами.

_"Когда я так говорю и когда я так учу, меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего существа». Но я не таков, я не говорю так, поэтому меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего существа».
Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания._

Алагаддупама сутта




> Ниббана- это состояние покоя и счастья по д-ру Тхиттила Саядо.


Выше я уже приводил сутту, где объясняется почему Ниббана зовется счастьем, хотя никаких чувств там не подразумевается. Но Вам видимо тяжело пока такие тексты понять..

----------

Доня (09.07.2017), Дубинин (13.12.2016), Йен (13.12.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Ниббана- это состояние покоя и счастья по д-ру Тхиттила Саядо.


Это он о прижизненной ниббане с остатком, а не об окончательной.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Это он о прижизненной ниббане с остатком, а не об окончательной.


Если речь о прижизненной Нирване, то почему он пишет: "это не аннигиляция, не ничто"? Ведь, насколько я знаю, прижизненную Нирвану  никто не считает аннигиляцией, значит и опровержение лишено смысла. Думаю, что речь как раз о Паринирване, вот ее иногда и понимают как ничто, аннигиляцию, полное исчезновение. С этими нигилистами и полемизирует Тхиттило Саядо.

----------

Дубинин (14.12.2016)

----------


## Велеслав

*Пема Ванчук*
Из текста перевода: 
_Первый раскол произошел в ордене не только из-за различий в практике монашеских правил Винаи-Питаки (корзины монашеских дисциплинарных правил), но так же и в Суттанте (корзине изречений) и Абхидхамме (корзине психо-этической философии).

Все секты следуют палийским текстам Тхеравадинской Типитаки.

Ортодоксальные участники сангхи, принявшие оригинальное учение Будды, попытались сохранить оригинальное учение. То есть не допустить добавления чего либо к оригиналу или исключения чего либо из этого.
Ортодоксальные члены утвердили/одобрили оригинальное учение совместной декламацией. Вместе там было 700 арахантов/архатов, созванных и декламирующих вместе с целью подтверждения оригинального учения единогласно.

Они канонизировали огромное число сутт (лекций, дискурсов, изречений, наставлений) и отвергнули или выбросили некоторое из палийского канона, подтверждённое Первым Великим Собором. Они даже включили текст, которых был отвергнут тхеравадинскими соборами._

В тексте ясно утверждается, что оригинальное учение Будды сохранено в Типитаке. И что раскольники не ограничились правкой одной лишь Винаи. 
Ну а далее, уже каждый сам для себя решает - можно ли считать хотя бы частью оригинального учения, то направление, что частично или даже полностью не признаёт Типитаку, имея в качестве авторитета совсем иной корпус текстов и строя на них своё учение? 

В настоящее время можно заявить, что Махаяна и Ваджраяна с их отдельными канонами и формами практики, не согласующимися с палийским каноном, с точки зрения Тхеравады являются достаточно отличающимися, чтобы считать их другими религиями согласно этому запрету. Но этот вопрос является спорным. Тханиссаро Бхиккху





> а чтобы нам не ломать копий в интернет-дискуссиях, можно ведь  направить письма в официальные руководящие органы Сангхи Камбоджи, Лаоса, Мьянмы, Таиланда и Шри-Ланки. И тогда можно будет точно знать, насколько мнение Топпера по поводу Махаяны совпадает  с позицией буддийского руководства традиционных тхеравадинских стран.


Пишите. Но с чего вы так уверены, что вам дадут именно такой ответ, какой вы хотите?
Зная не по наслышке, менталитет людей, живущих в половине указанных выше стран, могу сказать что ответ (если вы его дождётесь вообще) - будет крайне расплывчатым и обтекаемым. Что бы никого не обидеть, как говориться. В Таиланде например - не принято не соглашаться и провоцировать спор, это будет потерей лица, а это недопустимо. Даже если это в конечном итоге ослабит их доктринальные позиции или что ещё, они всё равно выберут - не потерять лицо. Восток дело тонкое. Не уж то ли, вся надежда только на то, что они ответят вам так - как вам хотелось бы услышать (что бы не потерять лицо)?

Кстати, а у Тибетского Буддизма в отношении Дальневосточного и наоборот - есть какая то позиция официальная или может быть единая? Не думаю что какие нибудь дзэновцы/чаньцы, признают Далай-Ламу 14 - своим главой и т.д. Не говоря уже про различия в практике и в текстах/доктрине наверное тоже. 



> А страничка из методички- мелковато как-то.


Теперь уже к объёму и форме материала придираетесь. Вам не угодишь. К слову я и не утверждал что это — однозначно традиционная и ОФИЦИАЛЬНАЯ позиция всех стран Тхеравады. Хотя последние, шестой и пятые буддийские соборы - проходили в Мьянме. 



> Нельзя же по учебной брошюре духовной семинарии делать вывод о позиции РПЦ.


Вообще то, по логике можно и нужно наверно. Методички утверждаются и идут в печать - по утверждённой вышестоящими иерархами программе. По логике должно быть так. 



> Таким образом понятно, что с точки зрения традиционной бирманской Тхеравады, Махаяна- это направление в одной религии, Буддизме, наряду с направлением Тхеравада. Бирманская Тхеравада считает Махаяну пусть более поздней, но частью буддизма, а не другой религией


Это тоже самое что ставить телегу впереди лошади. Противоречие налицо.
Почти любое учение строиться - на письменных источниках. Скажите, но как можно признавать одним и тем же или даже частью, если учения в этих письменных источниках различаются, а сами источники в целом противоречат друг другу? 
Ну это моя позиция. Конечно лучший вариант - писать автору книги и спрашивать его.



> Кмк., все эти недоумения, лишь следствие чисто сформировавшегося в западной культуре подхода - либо то, либо то. Вместо более буддийских - и то, и то. Или - и нето, и нето.
> (п.с. ну и в некоторой мере, вынужденный ход в личном деле сектостроительства и собственнозначимостипроизводства, что снова же основывается на идеалах избранности, жёсткости  и самомнения. 
> А как умело(или скорее неумело)) тема "Историческая основа и различные доктрины 9 сект (никай) сангхи в Мьянме" которая в книге, переподброшена, как "О различиях между Тхеравадой и Махаяной". Наверное не спроста и : Перевод всей книги на данный момент - невозможен и не планируется.(с)))


Вы придумываете на ровном месте. Когда я приехал в Таиланд, то вспомнил что бханте Кхеминда рассказывал мне о позиции многих учителей в Мьянме, по этим вопросам и про учебники из университета, где он учился. У нас было очень мало времени, мы полистали стопку книг. Бханте нашел что мы искали и мы сделали фото. Практически сразу и мне и ему пришлось уехать из того монастыря. Я там не жил, а ему надо было продолжать учёбу в Бангкоке. Книги остались в том монастыре. В ближайшее время мы планирует там быть и быть может - заберём часть книг. Если он мне отдаст книгу - привезу её в Москву и отсканирую. Или он сам. Хотя я сомневаюсь. У него нет оборудования для этого и учёба много времени отнимает.
Но вы конечно "мастер". Уже теорию заговора вывели, что мы "по заданию центра" это все сделали и специально не выложили всю книгу! Браво! В вашем мире, люди вообще могут действовать по своей воле или только в рамках некой сети?  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (14.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (14.12.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> [
> Вы придумываете на ровном месте. Когда я приехал в Таиланд, то вспомнил что бханте Кхеминда рассказывал мне о позиции многих учителей в Мьянме, по этим вопросам и про учебники из университета, где он учился. У нас было очень мало времени, мы полистали стопку книг. Бханте нашел что мы искали и мы сделали фото. Практически сразу и мне и ему пришлось уехать из того монастыря. Я там не жил, а ему надо было продолжать учёбу в Бангкоке. Книги остались в том монастыре. В ближайшее время мы планирует там быть и быть может - заберём часть книг. Если он мне отдаст книгу - привезу её в Москву и отсканирую. Или он сам. Хотя я сомневаюсь. У него нет оборудования для этого и учёба много времени отнимает.


Тоесть это я придумал, что главу "Историческая основа и различные доктрины 9 сект (никай) сангхи в Мьянме", ктото выложил как "О различиях между Тхеравадой и Махаяной, на примере Мьянманского буддийского образования" ?

И это притом, что в выложенном тексте о различии написано всего одно предложение:

-По сей день, секта Махаяны и секта Тхеравады, различаются в какой то степени от способа ношения монашеской одежды, до признания буддийских писаний.(с)

Да, Велики различия, какраз на уровне различий между Никаями и Традиционными Сангхами внутри южных традиций буддизма Тхеравады или отличий между разными линиями передач внутри северных или дальневосточных традиций     :Smilie:

----------

Пема Ванчук (14.12.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ув.       @*Велеслав* , а вот то что цитата дост. Тханиссаро Бхиккху , только что выше Вами приведённая:

-В настоящее время можно заявить, что Махаяна и Ваджраяна с их отдельными канонами и формами практики, не согласующимися с палийским каноном, с точки зрения Тхеравады являются достаточно отличающимися, чтобы считать их другими религиями согласно этому запрету. Но этот вопрос является спорным. (с)

Вырвана из контекста и относится конкретно к обсуждению нарушений монашеской дисциплины, а именно к ношению одежд других религий:

- Монах, перешедший в другую религию, - это человек, будучи полноправным монахом, принявший форму одежды этой религии, или, как в случае обнажённых аскетов, разгуливающий голым и с одобрением принимающий какой-либо из их способов практики. 
В настоящее время можно заявить, что Махаяна и Ваджраяна с их отдельными канонами и формами практики, не согласующимися с палийским каноном, с точки зрения Тхеравады являются достаточно отличающимися, чтобы считать их другими религиями согласно этому запрету. Но этот вопрос является спорным. (с) 

Эт тоже я придумываю  :Smilie: 
А ведь согласитесь в самом тексте говорится немного о другом, чем если читать лишь вырванную цитату.  Да и становится понятно в чём именно вопрос спорный.
Конечно лучше прочесть и весь текст, чтоб стало ясно, что именно разбирается и обсуждается:
http://www.theravada.su/node/857/grid#tu99267

----------

Пема Ванчук (14.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> *Пема Ванчук*
> В тексте ясно утверждается, что оригинальное учение Будды сохранено в Типитаке. И что раскольники не ограничились правкой одной лишь Винаи. 
> Ну а далее, уже каждый сам для себя решает - можно ли считать хотя бы частью оригинального учения, то направление, что частично или даже полностью не признаёт Типитаку, имея в качестве авторитета совсем иной корпус текстов и строя на них своё учение? 
> 
> Кстати, а у Тибетского Буддизма в отношении Дальневосточного и наоборот - есть какая то позиция официальная или может быть единая? Не думаю что какие нибудь дзэновцы/чаньцы, признают Далай-Ламу 14 - своим главой и т.д. Не говоря уже про различия в практике и в текстах/доктрине наверное тоже.


1.   Ваш бирманский автор: 1. пишет о сектах как подразделах одного учения и 2. пишет о секте Тхеравада и секте Махаяна. Из этого легко делается ввод, что бирманский автор считает Махаяну и Тхераваду частями одной религии- буддизма. Понятно,что свою школу он будет считать истинной и нераскольничьей. Почитайте, к примеру, что пишут и особенно писали друг о друге православные и католики. Но, при этом они признают друг друга христианами. 

2.Насчет притягивания за уши комментариев современного западного автора на Винаю к теме "разных религий" хорошо сказал бханте Раудекс на "желтом форуме", когда "Анима" подал этот комментарий в урезанном виде, не упомянув о спорности вопроса. 

3.Насчет отношения Дальневосточной Махаяны к Тибетскому буддизму- вопрос обширный. Я могу говорить более- менее компетентно только о вьетнамском буддизме, т.к. специалистов моего уровня по вьетнамскому буддизму на постсоветском пространстве не так уж и много. Во Вьетнам раз пять прилетал Гъялванг Друкпа из Друкпа Кагью, давал там учение и выступал на телевидении. В книжных магазинах при вьетнамских буддийских храмах я видел книги Далай Ламы и других тибетских учителей в переводе на вьетнамский рядышком с книгами учителей Тхиен. Даже Ламрим на вьетнамском есть. Махаянские и тхеравадинские монахи во Вьетнаме, с кем мне довелось общаться, отзывались о Далай Ламе с уважением. Вот что я могу сказать.

----------

Велеслав (14.12.2016)

----------


## Велеслав

> Тоесть это я придумал, что главу "Историческая основа и различные доктрины 9 сект (никай) сангхи в Мьянме", ктото выложил как "О различиях между Тхеравадой и Махаяной, на примере Мьянманского буддийского образования" ?


Это название темы. Потому что на мой взгляд, о различиях в материале говориться. Выше, в своём первом сегодняшнем сообщении - я приводил места. Перепечатывать не будут. А вообще в тексте и про первый раскол в Сангхе есть, который был задолго до образования 9 никай в Мьянме.



> И это притом, что в выложенном тексте о различии написано всего одно предложение:
> 
> -По сей день, секта Махаяны и секта Тхеравады, различаются в какой то степени от способа ношения монашеской одежды, до признания буддийских писаний.(с)


Ув. *Владимир Николаевич*, если разговор об одежде, то зачем тогда говориться: _с их отдельными канонами и формами практики, не согласующимися с палийским каноном_?



> 1.   Ваш бирманский автор: 1. пишет о сектах как подразделах одного учения и 2. пишет о секте Тхеравада и секте Махаяна. Из этого легко делается ввод, что бирманский автор считает Махаяну и Тхераваду частями одной религии- буддизма. Понятно,что свою школу он будет считать истинной и нераскольничьей. Почитайте, к примеру, что пишут и особенно писали друг о друге православные и католики. Но, при этом они признают друг друга христианами.


Тут спорить бессмысленно. Надо автора спрашивать. Но вот ещё что добавлю, в качестве примера. У Католиков нет аналога доктрины о колесницах, в низшее звено которых помещались бы Православные. И наоборот. У них всё же противоречий поменьше будет. ИМХО.



> 2.Насчет притягивания за уши комментариев современного западного автора на Винаю к теме "разных религий" хорошо сказал бханте Раудекс на "желтом форуме", когда "Анима" подал этот комментарий в урезанном виде, не упомянув о спорности вопроса.


Я видел. Но он придрался к тому, что цитата была приведена не полностью. Я же привёл как есть.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ..если разговор об одежде, то зачем тогда говориться: _с их отдельными канонами и формами практики, не согласующимися с палийским каноном_?
> 
> .



Это сугубо в контексте будд.монашеской дисциплины. А более точней в том месте разбирается правило применяемое к ношению монашеской одежды  других учений\школ\традиций. Так как традиционно именно по одёжке определяется принадлежность к той или иной общине. Более полней объяснение этого правила цитну:

-(в) Монах, перешедший в другую религию, - это человек, будучи полноправным монахом, принявший форму одежды этой религии, или, как в случае обнажённых аскетов, разгуливающий голым и с одобрением принимающий какой-либо из их способов практики. 
В настоящее время можно заявить, что Махаяна и Ваджраяна с их отдельными канонами и формами практики, не согласующимися с палийским каноном, с точки зрения Тхеравады являются достаточно отличающимися, чтобы считать их другими религиями согласно этому запрету. Но этот вопрос является спорным. 
Если одежды монаха украдены или ему нужно избежать опасностей, исходящих от правителей и т.п., он может одеть костюм другой религии, не подпадая под эту категорию. 
Если буддийский монах по правилам оставляет монашескую жизнь, становится последователем другой религии, но потом передумывает и решает вновь стать буддийским монахом, ему должно быть разрешено вступление после прохождения испытательного срока, о котором говорится далее. 
В комментарии говорится, что человек, перешедший в другую религию, будучи саманерой, не подпадает под эту категорию. (с)
Тоеть здесь разбирается проступок бхикшу, после которого уже не  пускают в Сангху.

И в данном пункте именно одежда играет ключевую роль. Это традиционно.  Так и приём в Сангху, есть не то что говорят некоторые: постриг, крещение и т.п., а именно принятие одежд бхикшу\бхиккху.

Думаю более лучше  и правильней это может объяснить ктонибуть из бхиккху\бхикшу, так как это всё к Пратимокше относится, а азм есть мирянин.




> Тут спорить бессмысленно. Надо автора спрашивать. Но вот ещё что добавлю, в качестве примера. У Католиков нет аналога доктрины о колесницах, в низшее звено которых помещались бы Православные. И наоборот. У них всё же противоречий поменьше будет
> .


Хотелось бы ещё по этому пункту написать.
В Тхераваде нет классификаций Учений по янам. Это сугубо деление внутри северных и может дальне-восточных традиций.

Многие традиции разошедшись из Индии, изза расстояний, давно перестали контактировать и встретились лишь в 20в. : )   Отсюда и от различных толкований западных исследований произошли различные непонятки, в том числе и по янам.

Начиная со второй половины 20в. эти вопросы подымались на международных буддийских собраниях, собраниях буддийских наставников и держателей Дхармы и Виная высокого уровня (различных традиций, в том числе и представителей Тхеравады). Одним из решений было о недопустумости и неадекватности применения понятия Хинаяна к южным традициям Тхеравады. 

Это грубая и глупая ошибка считать, что это одно и тоже. 

Как и  перевод термин Хинаяна - низшая колесница. Это вполне конечно могут позволять себе различные исследователи, но с позиции северных традиций Дхармы - Хинаяна еть Малая колесница. Причём Малая в значении - Основополагающая, Центральная (как напр. в словах Малая Азия, Малая Греция т.п.). И это именно Малая\Основополагающая\Центральная часть Дхармы по классификации принятой конкретно внутри северных традиций.

----------

Пема Ванчук (14.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Тут спорить бессмысленно. Надо автора спрашивать. Но вот ещё что добавлю, в качестве примера. У Католиков нет аналога доктрины о колесницах, в низшее звено которых помещались бы Православные. И наоборот. У них всё же противоречий поменьше будет. ИМХО.
> 
> .


Системы колесниц в христианстве нет. Да и система двух колесниц- не единственная в махаянской традиции. Могу чуть ли не с десяток назвать разных классификаций колениц. Нвскидку- 9 колесниц Ньингма и 5 колесниц Хуаянь. 

По поводу отличия православия от католицизма- все намного сложнее, чем пресный хлеб на причастии или квасной. Но эти вопросы выходят за рамки форума.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Мне кажется,что основной поток антимахаянской критики исходит от тех, кто из Махаяны перешел в Тхераваду и не до конца уверен в правильности такого перехода. Критика Махаяны выступает в роли психологической защиты от таких сомнений: "мол, я был прав, что оставил такую еретическую и негодную школу". 


Валпола Рахула по нашей теме:



> Махаяна и Тхеравада
> Так в чём же разница между Махаяной и Тхеравадой? *Я много лет изучал философию Махаяны и чем больше изучаю, тем меньше нахожу различий между Махаяной и Хинаяной в отношении основ учения.
> *
>     И там и там Будда Сакьямуни признаётся учителем
>     Четыре благородные истины аналогичны в обеих школах
>     Восьмеричный Благородный Путь совпадает в обеих школах
>     Учение о обусловленном возникновении (paticca samuppada) одинаково
>     Отвергается идея о высшем существе, которое создало мир и правит им
>     Принимается учение о непостоянстве, страдании и пустоте (anicca, dukkha, anatta) и нравственности, сосредоточении и мудрости (sila, samadhi, panna) без расхождений.
> ...


Видим, что уважаемый тхеравадинский учитель подтверждает то, что  я пытался доказать Сергею и Вольфу: *Самма Самбудда имеет гораздо больше выдающихся качеств и способностей, чем другие два.* 

ЗЫ. Заранее предвижу аргументы оппонентов:
1. Дайте почитать Рахуле самые тантристские тантры!
2. Читайте сутты ПК, а не разных там ученых буддистов. 
3. Вы все вырвали из контекста, извратили, переврали и вообще Вы не правы потому, что не из нашей школы.

----------


## Shus

У Хуаянь (и тяньтай) нет никаких индо-тибетских колесниц. Там иная классификация. 
В частности в хуаянь пять цзяо (учений) и десять цзун (школ, доктрин).

----------

Дубинин (14.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (14.12.2016)

----------


## Shus

Что мне нравится во всех этих толерантных экуменистических рассуждения (в том числе и почтенного американского религиоведа Валполы Рахулы), так это то, что все как черт ладана избегают пояснения как понимался и понимается термин "Будда" в различных "буддизмах". Ну а выражение "природа Будды" в таких работах  так и вообще наверное под запретом. 
Все дружно излагают жвачку про расколы из-за "поллюций архата" или "соли в рожке" и рассказывают сказки об огромной общине махасангхиков, которые именно из-за этих вопросов откололись от оставшихся в меньшинстве косных стхавиров (наверное все бы в это и верили, если бы китайские паломники не были такими дотошными).

На самом деле главный _доктринальный_ раскол (винайные дела по сравнению с ним - мелочи) происходил по линии "природы Будды". И ранняя махаяна возникла именно в среде махасангхиков, поскольку только по их доктринам можно было как-то развить это учение (тысячи миров, извечный надмирный Будда и пр.). И этот доктринальный раскол далее только усугублялся по мере развития и приумножения махаянских учений.

Еще раз ссылки: 
К вопросу о происхождении концепции надмирного Будды школы махасангхика
От палийской дхаммакаи до трикаи: пять основных этапов эволюции концепции «природы будды»

P.S. Кому сильно не лень можно прочитать махасангхикавскую Lokanuvartana Sutra - единственную уцелевшую сутру этой школы (интересна тем, что это текст современен стхавировским).

----------

Lion Miller (16.12.2016), Tong Po (15.12.2016), Антарадхана (14.12.2016), Ассаджи (16.12.2016), Дубинин (14.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (14.12.2016), Сергей Ч (15.12.2016), Фил (14.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> У Хуаянь (и тяньтай) нет никаких индо-тибетских колесниц. Там иная классификация. 
> В частности в хуаянь пять цзяо (учений) и десять цзун (школ, доктрин).



А если мы обратимся к трактату "О началах человека" Цзун-ми, патриарха Хуаянь, то там говорится и о Великой, и о Малой Колеснице, и о Единой Колеснице Хуаянь




> Буддизм,если смотреть на него в плане перехода от поверхностных  учений к глубоким, включает в себя пять учений разной степени глубины.
> Первое—учение небожителей
> 
> Второе—учение Малой Колесницы
> 
> Третье—учение ВеликойКолесницы о дхармовыхсвойствах
> .
> Четвертое—учение Великой Колесницы об уничтожении свойств
> 
> ...


В тексте указано и на сотериологический потенциал каждого из учений, например, сказано об учении Малой Колесницы: 



> Если придерживаться такого понимания этого телесного существования,то и через многие века и поколения не достичь избавления от сансары.


Об учении Единой Колесницы Хуаянь сказано, что благодаря нему приходят к состоянию Будды. 

А теперь посмотрим, что такое "колесница" в тибетском понимании. Возьму определение Еше-де из работы «ITa ba'i khyad par»:



> «Яна представляет собой колесницу. Она перевозит пассажиров и доставляет их в пункт назначения, поэтому она зовется яной (колесницей). Это подобно мосту, лодке или кораблю. Она называется яной (колесницей), также,  поскольку благодаря ее поддержке переправляются на другой берег через реку Сансары»


Итого: колесница- это, благодаря чему переправляются на другой берег. Учение Хуаянь служит этой цели, так что Единая Колесница Хуаянь вполне вписывается в тибетское определение этого термина. 

Насчет других четырех учений подход Цзун Ми вполне соответствует махаянской теории проповедования разных колесниц как упаи в зависимости от склонности существ (см. "Сутрасамуччаю" и "Лотосовую сутру"):



> Вначале проповедовалось первоначальное учение,чтобы отстранить
> людей от зла и утвердить в добре.Потом проповедовались второе и третье,
> дабы побудить их к отказу от скверны. И в конце проповедовались четвертое и пятое,чтобы сокрушить свойства и прояснить истинную природу,
> дабы побудить людей к возвращению к реальному


Поэтому  я считаю, что хуаяньские "пять учений" по смыслу ближе к тибетскому theg pa (колесница), чем к воззрению.

Понимание Единой Колесницы Хуаянь и четырех неполных учений очень похоже на теорию Одной Колесницы, описанную в "Сутрасаммучае" (работа Нагарджуны, представляющая собой извлечение из 70 сутр, тут я использую пер. А. Донца):

----------

Tong Po (15.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Что мне нравится во всех этих толерантных экуменистических рассуждения (в том числе и почтенного американского религиоведа Валполы Рахулы), так это то, что все как черт ладана избегают пояснения как понимался и понимается термин "Будда" в различных "буддизмах". Ну а выражение "природа Будды" в таких работах  так и вообще наверное под запретом. 
> Все дружно излагают жвачку про расколы из-за "поллюций архата" или "соли в рожке" и рассказывают сказки об огромной общине махасангхиков, которые именно из-за этих вопросов откололись от оставшихся в меньшинстве косных стхавиров (наверное все бы в это и верили, если бы китайские паломники не были такими дотошными).
> 
> На самом деле главный _доктринальный_ раскол (винайные дела по сравнению с ним - мелочи) происходил по линии "природы Будды". И ранняя махаяна возникла именно в среде махасангхиков, поскольку только по их доктринам можно было как-то развить это учение (тысячи миров, извечный надмирный Будда и пр.). И этот доктринальный раскол далее только усугублялся по мере развития и приумножения махаянских учений.
> 
> Еще раз ссылки: 
> К вопросу о происхождении концепции надмирного Будды школы махасангхика
> От палийской дхаммакаи до трикаи: пять основных этапов эволюции концепции «природы будды»
> 
> P.S. Кому сильно не лень можно прочитать махасангхикавскую Lokanuvartana Sutra - единственную уцелевшую сутру этой школы (интересна тем, что это текст современен стхавировским).


Ссылки интересные, особенно вторая, в которой сказано:



> На первом этапе в раннем буддизме *Будда воспринимался как земной человек*, учитель и проводник дхаммы, при этом обладающий сверхъестественными качествами (например тридцать два телесных признака великого человека). В самой ранней буддистской литературе (палийских Никаях и санскритских Агамах), эти две сущности Будды ясно различимы: земной Учитель и сверхчеловеческое существо.


А я вот припоминаю сутту из ПК, в которой Бхагаван сам заявлял, что он- не человек.

И да, по поводу "тысячи миров", как Вы изволили выразиться. Вот что пишет бирманский учитель Тхиттила Саядо:



> According to Buddhism the universe evolved, but it did not evolve out of nothingness, it evolved out of the dispersed matter of a previous universe; and when this universe is dissolved. its dispersed matter, or its residual energy which is continually renewing itself, will in time give rise to another universe in the same way. The process is therefore cyclic and continuous, and *the universe itself is composed of millions of world systems, each with its various planes of existence.*


Неужто по критерию признания множественности миров Вы отнесете бирманского тхеравадина к махасангхикам?

Ну и по поводу природы Будды у упомянутого Саядо есть такая фраза:



> So you see, Buddhism is a philosophy of hope and certainty of achievement. It is the gospel of attainment of deliverance from unhappiness and suffering. *The Buddha explained that in every mortal, however humble or lowly he may be, there is a grain of worth, a little of goodness, a spark of wisdom that can be kindled into a flame, which can be developed by conscious human effort.* The Buddha encouraged everyone to strive for spiritual development, declaring that every right effort is sure of a reward here and now, in this life, or in a future one.


Чем " grain of worth, a little of goodness, a spark of wisdom" коренным образом отличается от понимания Природы Будды, скажем, в Гелуг?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Если речь о прижизненной Нирване, то почему он пишет: "это не аннигиляция, не ничто"? Ведь, насколько я знаю, прижизненную Нирвану  никто не считает аннигиляцией, значит и опровержение лишено смысла. Думаю, что речь как раз о Паринирване, вот ее иногда и понимают как ничто, аннигиляцию, полное исчезновение. С этими нигилистами и полемизирует Тхиттило Саядо.


Ниббана без остатка, за пределами человеческого понимания и представления. Опираясь на слова Будды, можно лишь утверждать, что она неизменна, т.е. за пределами пространства и времени, с ее наступлением полностью прекращаются все виды дуккхи, она за пределами иллюзорной индивидуальности, и 5 кхандх окончательно угасают с ее наступлением. Ну а различных спекулятивных домыслов на тему, что же такое ниббана/нирвана, существует великое множество, как у тхервадинских так и у махаянских учителей, от полного ничто, до райского вечного существования.

----------

Tong Po (15.12.2016), Сергей Ч (15.12.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Поэтому  я считаю, что хуаяньские "пять учений" по смыслу ближе к тибетскому theg pa (колесница), чем к воззрению.
> Понимание Единой Колесницы Хуаянь и четырех неполных учений очень похоже на теорию Одной Колесницы, описанную в "Сутрасаммучае" (работа Нагарджуны, представляющая собой извлечение из 70 сутр, тут я использую пер. А. Донца):


Я в этом вопросе доверяю ув. Янгутову Л.Е..  Он и иерглифы приводит (бкрс в помощь), хотя по традиции пишет хинаяна ( по-китайски же просто Малая колесница).
Сравнивать с более поздним тибетским буддизмом у меня нет желания, пусть этим занимаются специалисты (да и китайцы не сравнивали, даже Дхармакирти, НЯП, не стали переводить).

----------


## Shus

> Неужто по критерию признания множественности миров Вы отнесете бирманского тхеравадина к махасангхикам?


Во-первых постарайтесь понять отличие "сверхъестественного" от "надмирного". 
Во-вторых я Вам в Бирме, Шри Ланке и Таиланде могу столько махаянского показать (и фрески, и статуи, и практики и много чего еще, а не только высказывания каких-то отдельных саядо и аджанов), что Вы тут сразу всех тхеравадинов поборете ))).
Но тхеравада от этого не станет ближе к махаяне. :Smilie: 

Все, больше не пишу, извините.

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.12.2016), Сергей Ч (15.12.2016)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мне кажется,что основной поток антимахаянской критики исходит от тех, кто из Махаяны перешел в Тхераваду и не до конца уверен в правильности такого перехода. Критика Махаяны выступает в роли психологической защиты от таких сомнений: "мол, я был прав, что оставил такую еретическую и негодную школу".


С больной головы на здоровую не надо только.. Это у вас там, как у саперов - ваджраянец ошибается с выбором только один раз! )) 

Как таковой "антимахаянской критики" нет. Точнее она не является самоцелью. Просто новодельность некоторых учений и методов махаяны (и в особенности ваджраяны) - это факты, о которых следует говорить. Не нужно прятаться от этих фактов в религиозные объснения типа: существования махаяны до Будды Шакьямуни; про "слёт бодхисаттв на пике горы", где якобы тайно были даны учения; про то, что Нагарджуна через 500 лет после ухода Будды принес сутры праджняпарамиты из царства Нагов и т.п. 

Да и вообще, то, что сутры махаяны не являются источниками учений исторического Будды Шакьямуни - не означает, что махаянцы не имеют права верить в их действенность. Кто мы такие чтобы подвергать эту веру сомнению? )) Религиозные аспекты никто обычно и не трогает.  Ну верят ваджраянцы, что "буддийская" татра ведет к тому же, что и путь, открытый Буддой, пусть верят, пусть проверяют на собственном опыте, тратят на это свою жизнь.. Спорить об этом действительно сложно. Но чтобы понять, чему учил Будда, а чему прочие йогины и пандиты, ставившие свою мудрость на один уровень с Буддой, и писавшие сутры от его имени - тут вера не требуется. Например: Шайва-шактистские корни ваджраяны.

----------

Доня (09.07.2017), Кайто Накамура (15.12.2016)

----------


## Алексей А

> это факты, о которых следует говорить. 
> сутры махаяны не являются источниками учений исторического Будды Шакьямуни


Нет таких фактов. Это только ваша вера.

А насчет религиозных объяснений - тхеравадины верят всем подобным объяснениям в своей традиции.

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет таких фактов. Это только ваша вера.
> 
> А насчет религиозных объяснений - тхеравадины верят всем подобным объяснениям в своей традиции.


Хотел поругаться на наезд на "*исторического* будду", а потом подумал-"а таки да"- историчность тхеровадинская жиждется на записанных спустя несколько сотен лет набора устных преданий-   предполагаемого существования Будды, такой- же источник с временной разницей имеют "махаянцы". Имеем в наличии куски развалин. надписи Ашоки и пр..
(доктринальные и прочие различия если в расчёт не брать). Выходит разница не в "историчности" а в "старшинстве" найденных артефактов. И выводов исследователей, что де "одно деградировало от другого" (или развилось))
Имею ввиду, что "историчность" существования Будды, способом описанным в любом варианте не доказана. Раскопками доказаны сами "варианты"))

----------

Tong Po (16.12.2016), Алексей А (15.12.2016), Доня (09.07.2017), Фил (15.12.2016)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Хотел поругаться на наезд на "*исторического* будду", а потом подумал-"а таки да"- историчность тхеровадинская жиждется на записанных спустя несколько сотен лет набора устных преданий-   предполагаемого существования Будды, такой- же источник с временной разницей имеют "махаянцы".


Всё ведь гораздо проще.) Для объяснения происхождения махаянских сутр потребовались мифы и легенды, потому что в изначальном корпусе сутт (поучений Будды), едином для всех школ раннего буддизма, ничего такого не было. Различия между школами заключались лишь по поводу трактовок. Но канон (собрание поучений Будды) был у всех один. 
Так называемые "сутры махаяны" есть только в махаяне.) А вот сутты - это наследие всех школ буддизма, и махаяны в т.ч.




> Имеем в наличии куски развалин. надписи Ашоки и пр..
> (доктринальные и прочие различия если в расчёт не брать). Выходит разница не в "историчности" а в "старшинстве" найденных артефактов. И выводов исследователей, что де "одно деградировало от другого" (или развилось))
> Имею ввиду, что "историчность" существования Будды, способом описанным в любом варианте не доказана. Раскопками доказаны сами "варианты"))


Вы дату письменной фиксации ПК воспринимаете как дату его составления, но не говорите о процессе формирования палийского канона. А почти весь он, за исключением, возможно, нескольких книг Кхуддака-никаи, существовал уже при Асоке (3 в. до н.э.). К этому времени фиксируется тхеравадинская абхидхамма, в т.ч. отличия тхеравадинских позиций от других школ раннего буддизма. Никаких махаянских сутр в то время еще не было.

А сутты первых четырёх никай сутта-питаки относятся к ещё более раннему времени, - скорее всего, ко времени до раскола буддийской сангхи, т.е. к 5-4 вв до н.э. (Будда, по нынешнему научному консенсусу, жил примерно в 480-400 гг, т.е. в 5 в. до н.э.) Разные редакции этих четырёх никай, принадлежащие разным школам раннего буддизма (и сохранившиеся в ПК, в кит., санскритских переводах, фрагментарно - на других пракритах и в тибетском) не разнятся доктринально (!).

Таким образом, если Вы хотели оценить справедливость претензий "хинаяны" и махаяны на сохранение учений Будды, то нужно было сравнивать появление первых махаянских сутр (1 в. н.э.) не с записью палийского канона (1 в. до н.э.), а с оформлением сутта-питаки (5-4 вв. до н.э.). Или, если сравнивать уже вполне оформленные традиции, то нужно взять время Нагарджуны и Асанги (2-4 в н.э.) и время фиксации доктринальных противоречий между школами раннего буддизма и оформления палийского канона (3 в. до н.э.). И в том, и в другом случае разница - около 500 лет. Также здесь следовало бы сравнить степень расхождений между позициями и практиками школ раннего буддизма и махаяны с упомянутыми выше наиболее древними буддийскими источниками.

----------

Ануруддха (17.12.2016), Доня (09.07.2017), Дубинин (15.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (15.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Всё ведь гораздо проще.) Для объяснения происхождения махаянских сутр потребовались мифы и легенды, потому что в изначальном корпусе сутт (поучений Будды), едином для всех школ раннего буддизма, ничего такого не было. Различия между школами заключались лишь по поводу трактовок. Но канон (собрание поучений Будды) был у всех один. 
> Так называемые "сутры махаяны" есть только в махаяне.) А вот сутты - это наследие всех школ буддизма, и махаяны в т.ч.
> 
> 
> 
> Вы дату письменной фиксации ПК воспринимаете как дату его составления, но не говорите о процессе формирования палийского канона. А почти весь он, за исключением, возможно, нескольких книг Кхуддака-никаи, существовал уже при Асоке (3 в. до н.э.). К этому времени фиксируется тхеравадинская абхидхамма, в т.ч. отличия тхеравадинских позиций от других школ раннего буддизма. Никаких махаянских сутр в то время еще не было.
> 
> А сутты первых четырёх никай сутта-питаки относятся к ещё более раннему времени, - скорее всего, ко времени до раскола буддийской сангхи, т.е. к 5-4 вв до н.э. (Будда, по нынешнему научному консенсусу, жил примерно в 480-400 гг, т.е. в 5 в. до н.э.) Разные редакции этих четырёх никай, принадлежащие разным школам раннего буддизма (и сохранившиеся в ПК, в кит., санскритских переводах, фрагментарно - на других пракритах и в тибетском) не разнятся доктринально (!).
> 
> Таким образом, если Вы хотели оценить справедливость претензий "хинаяны" и махаяны на сохранение учений Будды, то нужно было сравнивать появление первых махаянских сутр (1 в. н.э.) не с записью палийского канона (1 в. до н.э.), а с оформлением сутта-питаки (5-4 вв. до н.э.). Или, если сравнивать уже вполне оформленные традиции, то нужно взять время Нагарджуны и Асанги (2-4 в н.э.) и время фиксации доктринальных противоречий между школами раннего буддизма и оформления палийского канона (3 в. до н.э.). И в том, и в другом случае разница - около 500 лет. Также здесь следовало бы сравнить степень расхождений между позициями и практиками школ раннего буддизма и махаяны с упомянутыми выше наиболее древними буддийскими источниками.


Да я же не об этом всём- это всё верно, что вы написали. Я же о своём- подлом антибуддийском- о том, что "научность" существования источника- "исторического будды"- не доказана (вариантов тьма, от нескольких персон обощённых в "одну", до откровений при обращении к некому "просветлённому принципу", и с этой точки зрения появление в любое время и в любой форме-"махаянских сутр"- так-же равноценно (равно- ненаучно)

----------

Tong Po (16.12.2016), Доня (09.07.2017), Сергей Ч (15.12.2016)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да я же не об этом всём- это всё верно, что вы написали. Я же о своём- подлом антибуддийском- о том, что "научность" существования источника- "исторического будды"- не доказана (вариантов тьма, от нескольких персон обощённых в "одну", до откровений при обращении к некому "просветлённому принципу", и с этой точки зрения появление в любое время и в любой форме-"махаянских сутр"- так-же равноценно (равно- ненаучно)


Если в общем и целом, то да, сложности с доказательствами есть везде.) Но я именно о степенях достоверности относительно друг друга.

----------

Дубинин (15.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (15.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Если в общем и целом, то да, сложности с доказательствами есть везде.) Но я именно о степенях достоверности относительно друг друга.


Тогда снимайте претензии, что мы "буддистие тех- которые к нам примазались- объективно". А признавайте- честно, что: "наше мракобесие"- гораздо нам милее, чем "ваше!"))

----------

Tong Po (16.12.2016), Доня (09.07.2017)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тогда снимайте претензии, что мы "буддистие тех- которые к нам примазались- объективно". А признавайте- честно, что: "наше мракобесие"- гораздо нам милее, чем "ваше!"))


Странное предложение..) Я ведь тхеравадином себя считаю не только потому что Палийский канон - самый древний источник буддийских учений, но и по причине соответствия многих его вещей моему личному опыту, реальности, да и вообще.

А "буддистие" - это вообще критерий практики. Кто лучше практикует - тот и буддистие.)) 

Дискуссии тут только по поводу доказательной базы аутентичности источников, называемых буддийскими. У махаянских источников их объективно нет, в сравнении с суттами, которые, как я уже писал, встречаются во всех канонах, всех школ, и не являются достоянием только лишь Тхеравады.. Плохо, что такие дискуссии не могут адекватно восприниматься махаянской стороной, которая сводит всё к холивару. Вместо эмоций, могли бы например привести основания, что махаянские сутры, тантры, шастры и т.п. не противоречат суттам, то есть Слову Будды, и являются разработкой, дополнением его Дхаммы. Понятно, что у тхеравадинов иной взгляд на это, мы не считаем, что Дхамма нуждается в апдейтах, но каждый остался бы при своем, и больше не ссорились бы. Но проблема в том, что махаяна приписывает Будде некий эксклюзив, который якобы давался избранным.) И кроме веры, тут нет никаких доказательств аутентичности таких источников.

----------

Lion Miller (16.12.2016), Доня (09.07.2017), Дубинин (15.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (15.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Странное предложение..) Я ведь тхеравадином себя считаю не только потому что Палийский канон - самый древний источник буддийских учений, но и по причине соответствия многих его вещей моему личному опыту, реальности, да и вообще.
> 
> А "буддистие" - это вообще критерий практики. Кто лучше практикует - тот и буддистие.)) 
> 
> Дискуссии тут только по поводу доказательной базы аутентичности источников, называемых буддийскими. У махаянских источников их объективно нет, в сравнении с суттами, которые, как я уже писал, встречаются во всех канонах, всех школ, и не являются достоянием только лишь Тхеравады.. Плохо, что такие дискуссии не могут адекватно восприниматься махаянской стороной, которая сводит всё к холивару. Вместо эмоций, могли бы например привести основания, что махаянские сутры, тантры, шастры и т.п. не противоречат суттам, то есть Слову Будды, и являются разработкой, дополнением его Дхаммы. Понятно, что у тхеравадинов иной взгляд на это, мы не считаем, что Дхамма нуждается в апдейтах, но каждый остался бы при своем, и больше не ссорились бы. Но проблема в том, что махаяна приписывает Будде некий эксклюзив, который якобы давался избранным.) И кроме веры, тут нет никаких доказательств аутентичности таких источников.


Э нет, ни вы ни они, не могут доказать, что есть вообще "состояние будды" (пресечение- не "просто" а пресекающее "сансару"). Ни вы ни они- не могут доказать наличие вообще "исторического будды". Максимум что можно доказать, что "тхеравадинские сутры"- по найденным вещам- "древнее махаянских", и по анализу текстов проследить эволюцию "махаянства". (отсюда совсем не исходит вывод- что вы- "лучше, чище, более буддичнее, чем"они" (ибо и ваш источник- предмет веры (хот и документально более ранней) и их)
(и собственно "их" сутры к "вашим" легендарно так-же восходят (вас просто не приглашали послушать- на холмик (коршунов))

----------

Tong Po (16.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А сутты первых четырёх никай сутта-питаки относятся к ещё более раннему времени, - скорее всего, ко времени до раскола буддийской сангхи, т.е. к 5-4 вв до н.э. (Будда, по нынешнему научному консенсусу, жил примерно в 480-400 гг, т.е. в 5 в. до н.э.) Разные редакции этих четырёх никай, принадлежащие разным школам раннего буддизма (и сохранившиеся в ПК, в кит., санскритских переводах, фрагментарно - на других пракритах и в тибетском) не разнятся доктринально (!).
> 
> Таким образом, если Вы хотели оценить справедливость претензий "хинаяны" и махаяны на сохранение учений Будды, то нужно было сравнивать появление первых махаянских сутр (1 в. н.э.) не с записью палийского канона (1 в. до н.э.), а с оформлением сутта-питаки (5-4 вв. до н.э.). Или, если сравнивать уже вполне оформленные традиции, то нужно взять время Нагарджуны и Асанги (2-4 в н.э.) и время фиксации доктринальных противоречий между школами раннего буддизма и оформления палийского канона (3 в. до н.э.). И в том, и в другом случае разница - около 500 лет. Также здесь следовало бы сравнить степень расхождений между позициями и практиками школ раннего буддизма и махаяны с упомянутыми выше наиболее древними буддийскими источниками.


1. И снова сказка про самый древний канон. Вот что писал Г. М. Бонгард-Левин:



> "Поскольку палийские тексты раньше других попали в поле зрения европейских ученых, основополагающая роль их в истории рассматриваемой системы долгое время не подвергалась сомнению. С точки зрения выдающихся буддологов XIX — начала XX в. — Т. Рис-Дэвидса, Л. де ла Валле-Пуссена, Г. Ольденберга, — палийский канон был не только древнейшим сводом буддийских сочинений, но и аутентичным отражением взглядов самого Будды, тексты же махаянской традиции якобы свидетельствовали о постепенном отходе от духа и буквы первоначального учения, отходе, имевшем следствием полное извращение смысла доктрины. Махаяне не раз даже отказывалось в праве считаться подлинной школой буддизма.
> 
> В числе первых, кто позволил себе усомниться в этих выводах, были русские исследователи — И. П. Минаев, В. П. Васильев, ф. И. Щербатской. Прежде всего они привлекли внимание к тому обстоятельству, что *палийский канон значительно отстоит по времени от эпохи, к которой принято относить жизнь Будды: впервые записан на Ланке в 80 г. до н. э., т. е. через несколько столетий после смерти основателя учения. Древнейшие махаянские тексты датируются I в. (не позднее), а значит, никакой «хронологической пропасти» между памятниками двух направлений в действительности не было. Уже на заре своего развития буддизм распался на несколько школ, причем учение тхеравадинов, в рамках которого и оформился канон, было лишь одной из них, хотя тхеравадины ревностно отстаивали свое исключительное право на фиксацию и интерпретацию «оригинальных» проповедей Будды.*
> 
> Анализ эдиктов царя Ашоки выявляет существенный факт: *третий собор, который, по преданию, осудил «еретиков», т. е. несогласных со взглядами тхеравадинов, фактически собором не являлся. Ашока, стремившийся к примирению разных направлений буддизма, несколько раз созывал представителей отдельных школ, но эти собрания не носили характера общеиндийского собора и не закрепляли превосходства тхеравадинов над другими течениями. Более того, зачатки махаянских представлений, связанные с так называемой ересью Махадевы, прослеживаются уже в период правления Ашоки (а возможно, и ранее). Значит, нет никаких оснований утверждать приоритет канона тхеравадинов в изложении принципов древнейшего пласта буддийской доктрины.*"
> 
> Бонгард-Левин Г. М.
> 
> Древнеиндийская цивилизация
> ...


В. Г. Лысенко писала о редактуре ПК. Гомбрич писал о том, что большинство списков ПК не старше 300-500 лет, а самый старый артефакт датирован 5 в.н.э. Так что давайте не ссылаться тут на историков и археологов. *Ведь никто из спорящих на этом форуме не является, имхо, профессиональным историком-индологом или археологом, а значит все "аргументы" будут сводиться к жонглированию цитатами и разговорам типа: "я в этой книжке читал то-то,  а я в другой читал то-то".*

2. По поводу "новодельных практик",уж, как говорится, "чья бы (священная) корова мычала". Известно ведь как в конце 19 века по книжкам заново "открывали" созерцательные практики в Таиланде и на Шри-Ланке (см. биографию и деятельность теософа Дхармапала Анагарика). В то же время, как в Махаяне созерцательные практики передаются на протяжении многих поколений и ничего не надо по книжечкам "восстанавливать" и придумывать.

----------

Tong Po (16.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (15.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Я в этом вопросе доверяю ув. Янгутову Л.Е..  Он и иерглифы приводит (бкрс в помощь), хотя по традиции пишет хинаяна ( по-китайски же просто Малая колесница).
> Сравнивать с более поздним тибетским буддизмом у меня нет желания, пусть этим занимаются специалисты (да и китайцы не сравнивали, даже Дхармакирти, НЯП, не стали переводить).


1. О Хуаянь пишет не только Янгутов, мне больше нравятся работы Хамара. 
2. Единая Колесница Хуаянь, которая упоминается и в трудах Янгутова, вполне вписывается в махаянскую концепцию Одной колесницы (см. фрагмент из Сутрасамуччаи). Итого, в Учении Хуаянь *говорится* о колесницах, хоть Вы утверждали обратное. 

3. По поводу иероглифов и БКРС (Большого китайско-русского словаря) я Вас разочарую. Проблема в том, что, как я знаю, разные буддийские древности писаны традиционными иероглифами и вэньянем, а не упрощенным письмом и путунхуа. Упрощенное письмо и путунхуа - это как раз БКРС. Читать вэньянь при помощи БКРС-ну, это странное занятие,  чем Вам скажет любой синолог :Smilie: 
4. Даже если в текстах вдруг содержится путунхуа, то без знания ключей искать в словаре - тоже очень странное времяпрепровождение. Есть, конечно, электронные разработки вроде ЯРКСИ... Исходя из этого Вашего поста, я предполагаю, что Вы, уважаемый Шус, имеете довольно далекое представление о Дальневосточной Махаяне и вряд ли знаете или пробовали изучать хоть один восточный язык, так что беседовать с Вами на эти темы мне недосуг.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообщет самые старые из дошедших до нас материальных носителей - это фрагменты текстов  на языке\диалекте гандхари шрифтом\алфавитом кхарошти.

Там в основном Агамы (во много идентичные Никаям Тхеравады, но передававшиеся по другой линии\традиции), а также и Аштасахасрика(Восьмитысячная) Праджняпарамита, и Махапаринирвана и ряд других махаянских текстов )

----------

Tong Po (16.12.2016), Дубинин (15.12.2016), Сергей Ч (15.12.2016)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Вообщет самые старые из дошедших до нас материальных носителей - это фрагменты текстов  на языке\диалекте гандхари шрифтом\алфавитом кхарошти.
> 
> Там в основном Агамы (во много идентичные Никаям Тхеравады, но передававшиеся по другой линии\традиции), а также и Аштасахасрика(Восьмитысячная) Праджняпарамита, и Махапаринирвана и ряд других махаянских текстов )


Есть ещё эдикты Ашоки, где упоминаются сутты ПК

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a.../wheel386.html

----------

Сергей Ч (15.12.2016)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вообщет самые старые из дошедших до нас материальных носителей - это фрагменты текстов  на языке\диалекте гандхари шрифтом\алфавитом кхарошти.
> 
> Там в основном Агамы (во много идентичные Никаям Тхеравады, но передававшиеся по другой линии\традиции), а также и Аштасахасрика(Восьмитысячная) Праджняпарамита, и Махапаринирвана и ряд других махаянских текстов )


Была когда-то ТЕМА о первых переводах Типитаки. Ассаджи приводил источники, в которых вроде сказано, что: 
"В гандхарском каноне нет элементов Махаяны, так как он относился к Дхармагуптаке, школе Сарвастивады."

http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/FULLTEXT/JR-EPT/sal.htm

----------

Ассаджи (16.12.2016)

----------


## Shus

> .... а также и Аштасахасрика(Восьмитысячная) Праджняпарамита, и Махапаринирвана и ряд других махаянских текстов )


Во-первых это только отрывки, во-вторых они прилично отличаются от санскритских объемом и смыслом терминов. А "махаянские" они как бы по смыслу, поскольку термин "махаяна" в то время еще использовался.  

Да и Будда там еще "бханте", а не "бхагаван". :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (15.12.2016), Сергей Ч (15.12.2016)

----------


## Алексей А

> 3. По поводу иероглифов и БКРС (Большого китайско-русского словаря) я Вас разочарую. Проблема в том, что, как я знаю, разные буддийские древности писаны традиционными иероглифами и вэньянем, а не упрощенным письмом и путунхуа. Упрощенное письмо и путунхуа - это как раз БКРС. Читать вэньянь при помощи БКРС-ну, это странное занятие,  чем Вам скажет любой синолог
> 4. Даже если в текстах вдруг содержится путунхуа, то без знания ключей искать в словаре - тоже очень странное времяпрепровождение. Есть, конечно, электронные разработки вроде ЯРКСИ...


3. Специальных буддийских терминов, имен на БКРС может и мало - для этого есть специальные словари буддийской терминологии. 
Но для для большинства иероглифов там есть весь спектр значений, включая употребление в вэньяне. Вводить в поиске можно любой (традиционный/упрощенный).
4. Искать по ключам - прошлый век, проще нарисовать. Большинство словарей оцифрованы для всяких облочек, типа GoldenDict.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Есть ещё эдикты Ашоки, где упоминаются сутты ПК
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a.../wheel386.html


Несовсем. Там Сутты не упоминаются, есть лишь возможность трактовать некоторые слова, как названия Сутт.
Ведь и неследует забывать, что во времена Ашоки были лишь первые шаги  освоении письменности Индиях. Она только начала прививаться при окружении радж и у купцов. Для Дхармы или вообще для записи чегото священного значками варваров в то время ещё не докатились  :Smilie: 

Впервые записи начали производить  через несколько веков после жизни Ашоки, совершенно в другом месте - на Шри-Ланке, и это с одной стороны была вынужденная мера изза всеобщего мора людей на острове(в том числе и знатоков Слова) , а с другой стороны самих текстов того времени не осталось, лишь упоминание об этом в хрониках, причём в хрониках с ещё довольно не разработанной системой датировок времени (отсутствие точных хронологических датировок, эт тоже специфика культур древних Индий, наряду с неписменностью  :Smilie: )

----------

Tong Po (16.12.2016), Дубинин (15.12.2016)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Можно обратить внимание на единый смысл сутт, их однородность в плане доктрины. Потом можно обратить внимание на китайские агамы, их идентичность с суттами, в доктринальном плане.

The Chinese Madhyama agama and the Pali Majjhima nikaya: a comparative study (Buddhist Tradition Series)

https://www.amazon.com/Chinese-Madhy...=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Хотя сарвастивадинская версия Мадхьяма Агамы содержит больше текстов, чем палийский аналог.

This is a good reference material for sectarian buddhists looking for comparative literature on Sarvastivada and Theravada buddhism. The Chinese Madhyama Agama is from the Sarvastivada Tradition, while the Majjhima Nikaya is from Sri Lankan Theravada Tradition. It compares the 222 sutras versus the 152 suttas in details, and the notes give some pointers on the subtle differences between the two traditions on a wide range of topics.

----------

Сергей Ч (15.12.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Во-первых это только отрывки, во-вторых они прилично отличаются от санскритских объемом и смыслом терминов. А "махаянские" они как бы по смыслу, поскольку термин "махаяна" в то время еще использовался.  
> 
> Да и Будда там еще "бханте", а не "бхагаван".


Но они есть. 
И Вы знаете последние исследования по сохранившимся самым старым отрывкам. Знаете лучше меня (так как больше интересуюсь тем буддизмом что есть (другого ведь нет)), так что если не тяжело ответьте пожалуйста Сергею Ч., если можно со ссылками на англоязычные материалы исследований (а то у него там данные ещё прошлого века)).

(имхо, обращение так иль этак, кмк., достойно быть наравне с темами обсуждений полюций Архата или даже более важных вопросов хранения соли  :Smilie: )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Была когда-то ТЕМА о первых переводах Типитаки. Ассаджи приводил источники, в которых вроде сказано, что: 
> "В гандхарском каноне нет элементов Махаяны, так как он относился к Дхармагуптаке, школе Сарвастивады."
> 
> http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/FULLTEXT/JR-EPT/sal.htm


Вообщет какогото  гандхарского канона - нет. 
Есть лишь сохранившиеся листы на гндхвари ( а вообщем и других родственных ему пракритах) записанных кхарошти. Найденные в разных местах и объединённых кроме языка шрифта едиными временными рамками создания под кодовым названием - гандхарские списки.

----------

Tong Po (16.12.2016), Сергей Ч (15.12.2016)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но они есть. 
> И Вы знаете последние исследования по сохранившимся самым старым отрывкам. Знаете лучше меня (так как больше интересуюсь тем буддизмом что есть (другого нет)), так что если не тяжело ответьте пожалуйста Сергею Ч., если можно со ссылками на англоязычные материалы исследований (а то у него там данные ещё прошлого века)).


Хм.. а что не так с теми данными? )  Что в них типа еще не говорится о наличии в канонах  Дхармагуптаки и Махасангхики протомахаянских элементов? Или что? 
Я кстати и не отрицаю, что Махаяна — прямая наследница таких школ, как Дхармагуптака, Махасангхика (т.е. Локоттаравада) и Муласарвастивада,  то есть как раз наиболее модификационных, модифицирующих Слово Будды прото-Махаянских школ в отличие от более ортодоксальных Сарвастивады и Тхеравады-Вибхаджьявады.  
Примеры того, откуда в их канонах протомахаянские элементы (не махаянские еще, заметьте):

"Учение Локоттаравады (НАДмирские) — настаивает на «надмировой» природе Будды, согласно учению природа будд и бодхисаттв, а также дхарма и нирвана простираются в бесконечность (ананта). Впоследствии это утверждение признали истинным все школы ветви Махасангхика. 

Другими словами, приверженцы Лакоттаравады первыми обожествили Будду, объявив, что его материальное тело бесконечно и простирается над всем миром (лока) (этим можно объяснить создание громадных статуй Будды в районе Бамиана). 
Они утверждали, что Будды всезнающи, бессмертны и погружены в состояние самадхи, что они не говорят, но иллюзия их речи воздействует на живые существа."

 "Школа Экавьявахарика объявила сансару, Нирвану и дхармы — лишенными всякой реальной субстанции и признала их тождество. Последователи Экавьявахарики полагали, что _ум_ по Природе своей пребывает выше всякой скверны. //
Таранатха рассматривал школы Экавьявахарика, Локоттаравада и Гокулика по существу как просто одно и тоже. 
Это три группы, возникшие во время первого раскола школы Махасангхика. Таранатха даже рассматривал Экавьявахарику как просто общее название для школ Махасангхики ."

----------


## Shus

> Но они есть. 
> И Вы знаете последние исследования по сохранившимся самым старым отрывкам. Знаете лучше меня (так как больше интересуюсь тем буддизмом что есть (другого нет)), так что если не тяжело ответьте пожалуйста Сергею Ч., если можно со ссылками на англоязычные материалы исследований (а то у него там данные ещё прошлого века)).


Так это опять ARIRIAB и Карасима, будь они не ладны. :Big Grin: 
Ну и там текста на много страниц, и выглядит он довольно уныло для неспециалиста (я в основном вводной частью, некоторыми комментариями и заключением довольствовался).

Но что ранние материалы махаяны большинство теперь датируют концом-началом н.э. - это факт.
Единственно, что можно отметить, так это то, что эти материалы (как впрочем и само учение в то время) в количественном отношении составляют мизерную часть от материалов мэйнстримного буддизма (если говорить о рукописях 1-3 в.в., то из сотен - буквально несколько, а если об эпиграфике - то можно сказать, что ранние вообще отсутствуют).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (15.12.2016), Сергей Ч (15.12.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так это опять ARIRIAB и Карасима, будь они не ладны.
> Ну и там текста на много страниц, и выглядит он довольно уныло для неспециалиста (я в основном вводной частью, некоторыми комментариями и заключением довольствовался).


Дык, возможность спутания при произношении и использовании ज्ञान и  यान  буде не ладна  :Big Grin: 

У меня просто ссылки на большинство источников, что насобирал за последние пару лет по этой и другим смежным темам (в том числе и на публикации ув. Карасимы) на умершем компе остались. Как-то восстановлю конечно, но не сейчас. А у Вас может под рукой есть.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Таранатха рассматривал школы Экавьявахарика, Локоттаравада и Гокулика по существу как просто одно и тоже. 
> Это три группы, возникшие во время первого раскола школы Махасангхика. Таранатха даже рассматривал Экавьявахарику как просто общее название для школ Махасангхики ."


Тибетанци вообще раньше рассматривали и сейчас традиционно изучают из доктрин(сиддханта) не относящихся к доктринам Махаяны , только - Вайбхашика и Саутрантика.
Передачи других не-махаянских доктрин в рамках тибетских традиций не сохранены.
(это так, заметка на полях)
(п.с. это именно о доктринах, так как напр. линия передачи Винайи в тиб. традициях - Муласарвастивада)

----------

Сергей Ч (15.12.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Дык, возможность спутания при произношении и использовании ज्ञान и  यान  буде не ладна 
> 
> У меня просто ссылки на большинство источников, что насобирал за последние пару лет по этой и другим смежным темам (в том числе и на публикации ув. Карасимы) на умершем компе остались. Как-то восстановлю конечно, но не сейчас. А у Вас может под рукой есть.


Вот то что легко находится в интернете:
Falk H., Karashima S. «A first century Prajnaparamita manuscript from Gandhara» (ARIRIAB XV-2012, ARIRIAB XVI-2013).
Falk H. "Split collection"
Falk H. "A first-century Prajnaparamita manuscript from Gandhara"
Самый красивый отчет: "Traces of Gandharian Buddhism" (Shoyen collection)
Ну и у пионера всего этого Salomon R. есть статьи, на одну из них, о британской коллекции, ссылка выше (а также дивная книга Salomon R. "Indian Epigraphy (A Guide to the Study of Inscriptions in Sanskrit Prakrit and Other Indo-Aryan Languages)").

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.12.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Большое Спасибо !

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Тибетский канон в сравнении с палийским и китайским

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=722.0

----------

Ассаджи (16.12.2016)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Тексты Тхеравады в Канджуре и Танджуре

http://dhamma.ru/paali/geiger/geiger_app2.html

----------

Ассаджи (16.12.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тибетанци вообще раньше рассматривали и сейчас традиционно изучают из доктрин(сиддханта) не относящихся к доктринам Махаяны , только - Вайбхашика и Саутрантика.
> Передачи других не-махаянских доктрин в рамках тибетских традиций не сохранены.
> (это так, заметка на полях)
> (п.с. это именно о доктринах, так как напр. линия передачи Винайи в тиб. традициях - Муласарвастивада)


Добавлю к этому сообщению.

Кмк. интересно будет по данной теме, что по классификации  ( из Вики ):

Вайбхашика, Саутантрика и Муласарвастивада это подразделения Сарвастивада.
Сарвастивада же есть одной из подшкол Стхавиравада.
В Стхавиравада также входят Вибхаджьявада и Пудгалавада.
А Тхеравада, какраз относится к Вибхаджьявада.

Думаю интересно былобы узнать источники и работы посвящённые этой классификации.

----------


## Ассаджи

> второй пункт моих тезисов о разнице между традиционной Тхеравадой и российской Тхеравадой состоял  в следующем:
> 
> Благодаря Вам и бханте Кхеминде теперь у меня есть неопровержимые доказательства в защиту этого тезиса о коренном отличии традиционной (бирманской,  в данном случае) Тхеравады от российской.


Российская Тхеравада многообразна:

Сайт тайской лесной традиции:
http://forestsangha.ru/

Колесо Дхаммы:
http://dhamma.ru/

Дхамма повсюду:
http://dhammaeverywhere.ru/


По поводу отношения к другим течениям буддизма в тхеравадинских странах:

Всемирное братство буддистов ( WFB ) — крупнейшая и наиболее представительная международная неправительственная организация буддистов. ВББ созданна в Коломбо ( Шри-Ланка ) в 1950 году представителями буддийских организаций 27 стран. Первым президентом ВББ был избран Гунапала Пийасена Малаласекера ставший впоследствии первым послом Шри-Ланки в СССР. Следующим президентом стал один из создателей Бирманской Конституции 1947 года У Чан Хтун.
Печатный орган «W. F. В. Review» на английском языке. Штаб-квартира в настоящее время находится в Бангкоке.
Сайт Всемирного братства буддистов:
http://wfbhq.org/

Каждый год, при поддержке тайского правительства, и других стран и организаций, проводятся международные буддийские конференции по случаю празднования дня Весака:

http://www.undv.org/vesak2016/
http://buddhist.ru/gallery

На конференции 2007 года была создана "Международная ассоциация буддийских университетов" http://www.iabu.org/

----------

Shus (17.12.2016), Ануруддха (17.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (17.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (17.12.2016)

----------

